# How many fish are too many for my 90g?



## RyanJmz (Feb 25, 2009)

*I have a 25g tank with 2-4" Rainbow Sharks, and 2-6" Sailfin Plecos. I am setting up a 90g and I want to know if 1 Tiger Oscar, 3 Bala Sharks, and my existing 4 fish are too much for the tank. I would appreciate any responses. Thanks!*


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

I personally think that would be fine, but i don't really know much about those types of fish. The number of fish id ont't think would be the problem for sure, but if they are compatible tank mates is the main thing. I don't really know though.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Is it a standard 4 ft 90 gallon tank? I would say no to the Bala sharks and maybe only one of the plecos. The Rainbow sharks may be ok but you might have aggression issues between them. The Sailfin plecos will eventually need a bigger tank. With the Oscar and the plecos being very messy fish you will really need to stay on top of your water maintenance and have good filtration.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

jeaninel said:


> Is it a standard 4 ft 90 gallon tank? I would say no to the Bala sharks and maybe only one of the plecos. The Rainbow sharks may be ok but you might have aggression issues between them. The Sailfin plecos will eventually need a bigger tank. With the Oscar and the plecos being very messy fish you will really need to stay on top of your water maintenance and have good filtration.


yeah, i forgot to add that too. thanks.

your sailfins can grow to almost 2'. (however they do grow kind of slow) and sailfins are one of the more aggressive plecos. so maybe just one for a while, buit it will eventually need to be rehomed. 
and besides WC, as was already covered, you will also need to make sure you have very good filtration for that tank. plecos are poop machines, and oscars are just about the messiest fish on the planet. lol ;-)


----------



## RyanJmz (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks, They should be compatible...I am just worried about their massive sizes.


----------



## RyanJmz (Feb 25, 2009)

About the Filtration, I have a drilled tank with a cornerflow, and I was looking at a Fluval FX-5 or maybe a MArineland C-530. I would rather have too much filtration than not enough!


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

well, as a general rule of thumb, a single oscar will need a 75/90g footprint on its own. now this doesnt take into account things like filtration/wc ect. so there are margis, but based on size and bioload, youre looking at the oscar alone in the 90g wihtout needing any additional maintenance. 
with that said. i have tanks that are WAAAAAAAAAAAAY more overstocked then what youre suggesting, and have been running this way for years. with "overfiltration" (theres really no such thing as too much), and a religious WC schedule, it is possible to keep more fish in the tank. unfortunately, the 90g wont be enough for bala sharks.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

RyanJmz said:


> About the Filtration, I have a drilled tank with a cornerflow, and I was looking at a Fluval FX-5 or maybe a MArineland C-530. I would rather have too much filtration than not enough!


dont waste your money on the marineland canister. that fx5 is just about the best thing on the market right now, and will absolutely do the job in a 90g. glad to see your on the right path as far as filtration. :-D


----------



## RyanJmz (Feb 25, 2009)

Alright, that what I was thinking....I do a water change once a week in my 25g so I can keep it overstocked at the moment...Is the FX-5 a good filter?


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

hell yes it is. lol. i use them on almost all of my big tanks. sometanks have 2 on them, or one and an ac110 HOB. between the fx5 and the larger eheim canisters, you cant go wrong.


----------



## RyanJmz (Feb 25, 2009)

Awesome....I appreciate the info....I will be sure to nix the Idea of the bala sharks!


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

You could get something more appropriate than bala sharks. A school of silver dollars would probably be alright along with one of the plecos and possibly the rainbow sharks. The rainbows are aggressive (which I'm surprised you haven't seen already) so they might not get along with each other or the pleco.

I've heard a lot of complaints about the FX5. The flow rate through the surprisingly small media containers is so high that there isn't a lot of contact time with your media. This makes it good for mechanical filtration but subpar for biological filtration. Plus, an FX5 costs $340. For the same money, you could buy two Marineland Magnum 350 Pro canisters plus two Marineland Emperor 400 power filters. Compare the two options: the Marineland filters would give you 1500 gph total turnover, six Biowheels for massive amounts of biological filtration, and all of the media containers in both canisters and the media baskets in two power filters. The FX5 would give you 925 gph turnover with no Biowheels and less media space. Plus, more smaller filters means more even water flow, insurance if a motor breaks, and you'll be able to move a filter over to a smaller hospital/quarantine tank should you need to without worrying about that tank not being cycled and without a major disruption of the filtration capacity on your main tank. Of course, you don't have to use the Marineland filters; you could substitute AC70's or something for the Emperors and Eheims or smaller Fluvals for the Magnums. I just happen to really like the Biowheels.


----------

